# Moto G 2nd gen unable to hear voice



## vineetpratik (Oct 25, 2014)

I got my moto g 2nd gen on 19th. 
I am experiencing strange issues , Sometimes When someone calls me i am unable to hear anything for callers side , switching from earpiece to speakers also gives no sound. 
It happens quite often , but randomly , and once it happens , even if I make a call i am unable to hear anything.
Restarting the phone fixes the issue , but after sometime it comes back automatically and is very annoying. 

Justed wanted to know if other moto G2 users also have the same issue or is it just me , with a defective handset .


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2014)

my friend's Moto G had similar problem with cracking noise whenever he calls someone. have it replaced.


----------



## vineetpratik (Oct 25, 2014)

ok then i shall be applying for a replacement , I haven't done it before so it would be really helpful if someone could guide me a bit about getting it returned hand to hand , instead of first sending it to WSRetail and then waiting for them to send it back to me.
Thanks


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> ok then i shall be applying for a replacement , I haven't done it before so it would be really helpful if someone could guide me a bit about getting it returned hand to hand , instead of first sending it to WSRetail and then waiting for them to send it back to me.
> Thanks



They will call you after you request for replacement, when the new peice comes hand it over to them


----------



## vineetpratik (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks.
Just contacted few of my friend 2 other friends have also purchased the moto g2 and they too are having the same issue and one of my friend who purchased it earlier isn't having the problem. noticeable thing is that my friend having no issues is running on version 26.11.14 and I and  my other friends having  problems got the device with version 26.11.23. So now i think many other users will also start to come with the same problem. looks like replacing may not solve  the issue


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 25, 2014)

my friend's replacement unit is working fine so far. no idea about the firmware version but he got it a couple of days ago.


----------



## vineetpratik (Oct 25, 2014)

can you confirm the version on which he is runnning is it 26.11.23 or 26.11.14.


----------

